# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Steel Stringers

## Schumi

Hi, 
I would just like to know if anybody out there has used these pre fab steel stringers from this like below, they supply through a few of the major hardware stores. I think they are similar to the Scotts metal stringers, I recall reading in a previous posting that the treads need to be a minimum of 45mm so as to stay with in the BCA of 125mm.  Industrial Galvanizers 
They are made to fit 45mm treads but the going is made for 250mm, I was planning on using 2 /140x45s with a gap inbetween the treads so to make a going of 290mm or 300mm as I don't want to use single 250s. 
Would this create a problem using a deeper tread or should I look at getting them fabricated. I am looking at an 8 stringer set. 
Thanks 
Anthony

----------


## danielhobby

it probably wont be a problem to use deeper treads but it may foul on the area where the rear of the tread touches the single stringer on the underside of the tread.there is not neccesarily the need to use 45mm treads,its possable to place a small upright section on the rear of the tread to reduce space to 125mm or less.cheers danny

----------

